# wow, Maid service in Al Ain



## glopez11

Tonight I hit gold, found a maid service in Al Ain, so you can have part time maid service legally. The name of the company is Shiny House Cleaning Service. The owner is a nice man named Mohammed, it cost 35 dh per hour. Call 050-335-3032 tell him Mr. G sent you.


----------

